# Plantation Shutters



## Eugene Lndsy (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello... I am new to the site, and this will be my first post. I am looking to build plantation shutters, So I hope to find lots of info throughout this forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

There is lots of information on shutters in the forum, but I find the best source is the 
New Yankee Workshop DVD #0101D "Jigs". Norm shows an easy way to make a shutter jig.

New Yankee Workshop - Featuring the Craftsmanship of Master Carpenter Norm Abram


----------



## R.S.Goines (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome! Are you talking "plantation shutters" as in louvered or paneled ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Rockler Shutter System, Build Your Own Shutters,*Hand Tools and Shop Accessories,*products - Rockler

==



Eugene Lndsy said:


> Hello... I am new to the site, and this will be my first post. I am looking to build plantation shutters, So I hope to find lots of info throughout this forum.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Rockler even has a custom shutter wizard to help with sizing & a cut list for the shutters.

Rockler Custom Shutter Wizard


----------



## Eugene Lndsy (Apr 8, 2012)

Good stuff, exactly the direction i need, i am going to build the 2 5/8' movable type shutters


----------



## Steve B. (Mar 4, 2012)

Eugene Lndsy said:


> Hello... I am new to the site, and this will be my first post. I am looking to build plantation shutters, So I hope to find lots of info throughout this forum.


T - these sites might get you started:

Making Plantation Shutters

Rockler Shutter System, Build Your Own Shutters, Hand Tools and Shop Accessories, products - Rockler

Mouse Hole Jig-It for Movable Louvered Shutters - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Steve from California


----------



## Eugene Lndsy (Apr 8, 2012)

Looked into,very helpful. thx


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Great thread and information! I'm wondering if that would be similar to wood floor registers. The wife bought one to look at and later the salvage store sold out. Consequently, no more unless you special order at HD.


----------

